# Makeshift backdrop material



## Stradawhovious (May 9, 2011)

I see online "muslin backdrop this" and "muslin backdrop that" somewhere in the vicinity of 10' x 20' for about a bazillion dollars. Im not in the position to justify that......... maybe never will be. 

Here's my question...  would there be anything wrong with going to somewhere like Joann Fabric and buying their discount muslin, then just dying it myself?  or better yet..... a $2 blowout Target king sized sheet.. For practice with seated portraits I really don't need anything bigger than a couple yards by a few feet, and it would cost pennies by comparison.  

Anyone else make their own backdrop?  Are they photographically sound, or have you run into issues?  I'm just tired of dumping money into the hobby right now, but not tired of acquiring stuff.


----------



## vtf (May 9, 2011)

You can buy muslin from JoAnn's cheap and its all about the lighting in how good it looks (also get rid of the wrinkles).


----------



## dandaluzphotography (May 9, 2011)

I was _just _about to start a thread asking this very question.  After thinking about, I realized a couple of things.  Muslin lessens shadows and it is pretty much wrinkle free.  Am I right?

I went to a fabric store and pick up a 6x12 piece of black polyester.  It looks ok rolled up but is not as black as muslin is.  I'm going with muslin.  I see some 10x20 pieces for about 40 bucks on Amazon.  

I was also looking into some digital backdrops, but that stuff looks terrible.  You might be able to fix it in PS to make it look natural (if you got the skills), but I don't think it's worth the effort.

Danny


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2011)

Get yourself some black velvet as well absorbs light lovely


----------



## vtf (May 9, 2011)

Black muslin was used in my avatar about 4' from behind me. It is relatively wrinkle free Can be died in DIY videos but my experience wasn't good with it, yours might be better.


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2011)

This was shot with a very cheap back material


----------



## mwcfarms (May 9, 2011)

Learn how to use light effectively and I think you can make almost any backdrop look great. Not that I am at this point at all and I know some material is more effective than others but I know there are people out there that can make even the ****tiest cheap wrinkled bed sheet look good.


----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2011)

I would suggest a medium grey background. You've instantly got three different colored backgrounds. Black if underexposed, grey at proper exposure and white if overexposed. Add to that colored gels and you have a rainbow at your feet.


----------



## mrpink (May 9, 2011)

ALLIE_CAKE_SMASH_8X10 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

Shot with $5.50 worth of fabric from Jo-Ann's fabric (just fired a flash into it for the effect).  When getting solids, look for something that does not wrinkle, you will thank me later.




p!nK


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2011)

Like quality sheets, the density and size of the threads in the muslin have a lot to do with what they cost per yard.

Add in the quality of any dyes used, quality of the edge finishing, and the labor involved, high quality muslin backgrounds aren't very expensive at all.

You do realise that a backdrop used properly is also on the floor and gets walked on by any number of people.

Of course if you're shooting small products, or still lifes you don't need a 20' x 10' backdrop, while someone shooting people will.

Often what happens is someone just stops by the fabric store and buys something cheap, takes the time to dye it edge it, etc, wears it out, goes back and buys more fabric, takes the time to dye it edge it, etc, wears it out, stops by the fabric store yet agin and buys something cheap yet again, takes the time to dye it edge it, etc, and *winds up actually spending more than that one bazillion $$$ backdrop cost*.


----------

